# Bit o drywall



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Insurance resto job i was in charge of drywall taping and painting. 

2 rooms affected


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work, not easy to blend that in to the existing walls. You can' even tell by the photos.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work Wes.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> Nice work, not easy to blend that in to the existing walls. You can' even tell by the photos.
> 
> Pat


+1 and that is some critical light shining on those walls


----------

